# Lures



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

I got me some new lures that ive never tried before one is marsyada's lure 105 all call the other is cavins minnesota brand predator bait are either of these any good


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I have used Marsyada's #601 coyote lure supreme with excellent results on coyotes. Haven't tried the #105 though. I have had success on all of the Caven products that I've used. What animals are you targeting?


----------



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

Mainly **** and possom and some fox.I trap mostly farmland and the mountains behind my house,if that helps.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

The best ****/Fox lure that I have used is "***** Casket" made by Jeff Ritcher. It can be purchased from www.minntrapprod.com. O'gormans "Powder River Paste Bait" would be a top choice if you plan on using bait.


----------



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

Alright,thanks i will try these first and see what happens if they dont inpress me ill try what you said thanks again


----------

